# Construction FAIL



## CallMeVilla (May 31, 2015)

These are great fun for a laugh ....  Share yours


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 2, 2015)

:beer:::beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh,so, close...


----------



## CallMeVilla (Dec 12, 2015)

Who you going to get to fix this???


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 13, 2015)

CallMeVilla said:


> Who you going to get to fix this???



I'm calling JoeD.   &#128526;


----------



## Chris (Dec 13, 2015)

Seems the plumber showed up drunk that day. Even left his snake in there.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

???????????????


----------



## Chris (Apr 7, 2016)

Toilets were half off at the box store.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 7, 2016)

half assed tradesman


----------



## KULTULZ (Apr 8, 2016)

A few that still amaze me...


----------

